# [SOLD] Matterport Camera system



## wallmaxx

I've used it 6 times and even though it's cool, I don't like having the $800/YEAR subscription.....it's not as in demand as I had hoped. Great tool if you keep it busy.

I will let it go for $2700 ($500 off new camera) but you also get (2) tripods, a custom case that fits perfectly into a Milwaukee Packout Backpack...yes I will part with the packout backpack. I'll take off $100 if you don't want the backpack. Hell, I'll throw in the Moasure One system....I had no luck with it, but you might. PM me if interested.

If no takers....on to eBay and craigslist she goes.


----------



## wallmaxx

Thanks to whomever moved this. I had no idea there was a classified section.....


----------



## Pounder

What's the subscription for?


----------



## Joe Fairplay

Pounder said:


> What the subscription for?


Gullible people.


----------



## Pounder

Joe Fairplay said:


> Gullible people.


Maybe. It all depends on what that money buys you and what sort of income can be generated from it. I know almost nothing about the system, other than it's sometimes used for 3D walk throughs for real estate sales, and getting a reasonably accurate as built when designing an addition. That said, $800 a month is a big nut for tech if you don't have an immediate use for it.

I'm looking for a "hobby job" when I retire that doesn't entail lifting heavy things, or having employees. I'd have no problem investing some serious money in it if there is a reasonable return on that investment.


----------



## wallmaxx

so funny book-boy Joe. Werent you a dick in some other thread. You flap your pie hole too much. Post your work to impress or not and look the wanna be fool 



Matterport provides the servers for storing the processed imagery. If you want to host up to 25 projects, 

you pay $800 per YEAR.

You don’t own a usable file unless it’s on their servers. 
that’s their business model.

It’s a great system that I wanted to try out for in-process scans and as-builts. In a year I’ve had 6 times to use it.


----------



## Joe Fairplay

wallmaxx said:


> You don’t own a usable file unless it’s on their servers.
> that’s their business model.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

We use it for our facilities. I work for a large bank, we have matterport files for most locations. Really convenient for checking things. Of course it gets out of date, but overall it‘s very useful.


----------



## wallmaxx

Pro3 3D Camera – 3D digital twin capture reimagined


The Pro3 camera is digital twin capture reimagined. Immersive and captivating 3D tours. Manage your facilities down to the smallest detail.




matterport.com





Maybe some day......but not today.


----------



## Pounder

wallmaxx said:


> so funny book-boy Joe. Werent you a dick in some other thread. You flap your pie hole too much. Post your work to impress or not and look the wanna be fool
> 
> 
> 
> Matterport provides the servers for storing the processed imagery. If you want to host up to 25 projects,
> 
> you pay $800 per YEAR.
> 
> You don’t own a usable file unless it’s on their servers.
> that’s their business model.
> 
> It’s a great system that I wanted to try out for in-process scans and as-builts. In a year I’ve had 6 times to use it.


That would be a deal breaker for me. I understand that it's a method to insure they get paid, but holding my content hostage doesn't work for me. 
I'm also pretty much done with any system that's a subscription service.


----------



## wallmaxx

I’m on my way to hand deliver it to its new owner. 
I am located under the letter “y” in Ferry until 11 am PST so now you know.


----------



## wallmaxx

SOLD


----------

